

Davis, California – the American city which fell in love with the bicycle - a_w
http://www.theguardian.com/cities/2015/aug/03/davis-california-the-american-city-which-fell-in-love-with-the-bicycle

======
NY_hudson
Davis, California - the American city which fell in love with promoting itself
;-)

